# JETZT: 10% + 10%  BUNDLE CASHBACK SICHERN!



## be quiet! Support (22. Juli 2013)

*JETZT: 10% + 10%  BUNDLE CASHBACK SICHERN!*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]!ACHTUNG:ENDKUNDENAKTION![/FONT]*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Willst du mehr Effizienz, einen noch leiseren PC & vor allem viel Geld sparen?*​ *Nur für dich und für kurze Zeit!*​ 10% + 10% Cashback beim Kauf eines GIGABYTE Z87er Serie​ Mainboards und eines be quiet! Straight Power E9 Netzteils *in Bundle!*​ *
[FONT=&quot]Aktionsdauer:[/FONT]*
Start: 22.07.2013
Ende: bis einschließlich 28.07.2013
Aktionsort: *[FONT=&quot]Deutschland und Österreich[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Teilnahmebedingungen:[/FONT]*
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der ein GIGABYTE 8er Serie Mainboard und ein be quiet! Straight Power E9 im Bundle im Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt. Es handelt sich um eine Bundle-Aktion (Mainboard + Netzteil), wobei Bestellung bei zwei unterschiedlichen Fachhandel / Onlinehandel nicht ausgeschlossen ist. Das Mainboard und Netzteil muss jeweils eines aus dem  unten vorgestellten Sortiment sein. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt auf den Zeitraum 22.07.2013 bis einschließlich 28.07.2013. Als Grundlage dient das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestell-Bestätigung (die Bestell-Bestätigung dient als Grundlage). Bestellungen die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes getätigt wurde/wird, kann nicht berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für die Teilnahme ist der 04.08.2013. 
- Der Kaufbeleg / Bestell-Bestätigung muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf *1*Bundle GIGABYTE 8er Serie Mainboard und  be quiet! Straight Power E9 in Kombination *pro Endkunde *(Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland und Österreich
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der Originalverpackung anzufordern (Mainboard Karton bitte nicht wegwerfen)
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt werden, Emails mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen,Konto etc. können nicht berücksichtigt werden. 
  - Auszahlung des Cashback erfolgt nach Prüfung der Richtigkeit  und Vollständigkeit der Unterlagen. 

*[FONT=&quot]-= [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]GIGABYTE 10% CASHBACK=-[/FONT]*
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC Force : http://geizhals.de/953083
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC : http://geizhals.de/947829
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 5 : http://geizhals.de/950964
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M5 : http://geizhals.de/950965
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD5H : http://geizhals.de/947814
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD4H : http://geizhals.de/950961
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H : http://geizhals.de/950962​ *[FONT=&quot]-= [/FONT]**be quiet!* *[FONT=&quot]10% CASHBACK=-[/FONT]*​ be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 680W : http://geizhals.de/677398​ be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W : http://geizhals.de/677397​ be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W : http://geizhals.de/677396​ be quiet! Straight Power E9 700W : http://geizhals.de/677395​ be quiet! Straight Power E9 600W : http://geizhals.de/677382​ be quiet! Straight Power E9 500W : http://geizhals.de/677379​ be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W : http://geizhals.de/677345​ be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W : http://geizhals.de/677342​ 

*[FONT=&quot]Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:[/FONT]*
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen, wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß allen euer be-quiet! Team


----------



## Monsjo (22. Juli 2013)

Kling gut. 
Jetzt muss Gigabyte noch das UEFI in den Griff bekommen und alles ist gut.


----------

